# Anyone wanna go Bow fishing



## mattaaron85 (Feb 26, 2010)

If there's anyone around the Southeastern part of Missouri that's interested in getting into bow fishing please contact me, we've killed several fish, 176 last years count. This year with warmer weather moving in early the spawn will bring alot of fun earlier then expected, and as always the flood water WILL be there. So please contact me and I would be more then happy to take someone to get plenty of big fish and have alot of fun.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

:toofunny:


----------

